# Outlook 2003 keeps dropping back to dial up



## andyrose699 (Feb 28, 2005)

Outlook works fine using my broadband connection then suddenly it loses the connection and attempts to connect via dial up. I don't have a dial up modem so it keeps asking me for my network password which obviously fails. My broadband connection seems fine. Restarting outlook has no effect and even a reboot doesn't always cure it. I'm not sure whether the problem is on my PC, my broadband mailserver or possibly my antivirus software. The problem is intermittent and normally sorts itself out but this can take hours.
Can anybody help please as those relentless pop up password boxes are driving me round the bend.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

Is it possible this could be virus etc related? I would do a quick on-line scan just in case.[Iknow you said you have AV but you can never be too careful] Try a scan at www.trendmicro.com. [click on the Personal tab; and its free] Some of these so-called dialers do that sort of thing and before you know it you owe a packet in telephone charges.Another good programme is SpywareBlaster at www.javacoolsoftware.com


----------



## andyrose699 (Feb 28, 2005)

I've managed to load and install spyblaster but realise that although this software will give me more protection it not find any problems already inherited. I tried to do the online scan as suggested and went for the automatic java update as instructed on the site but every time I attempt a scan the I lose my internet connection completely and have to log back on. A readme file has been left on my desktop and refers to a problem when the new Java was installed. Any ideas or is there another online scanner I could try?
Thanks


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Not sure how you have Outlook set up? Most folks do not use Outlook often, but sometimes if they click on a link that has an e-mail address, MS automatically starts Outlook, which can be a problem for some configurations.

I will assume you have Outlook configured for at least 1 e-mail account. 

I only have Outlook 2002 handy, so I may not have the exact menus as you. 

Open Outlook, go to Tools, E-mail Accounts, View or change existing e-mail account, click next, click on a e-mail account to highlight it, click change, click more settings, click the Connection tab, make sure only connect using my local area network (LAN) is marked and make sure the check box under it (connect via telephone modem when Outlook is offline) is NOT checked. 

Also make sure you do not have an orphaned e-mail configuration set up in Outlook. Only have valid e-mail accouts configured.

What e-mail are you using Outlook for?

JamesO


----------



## andyrose699 (Feb 28, 2005)

I've checked to make sure that the settings under the connections tab are as you suggested. Ive also made sure that none of the check boxes are ticked for "auto send and receive". The dial up prompts are still coming up at approx once every minute . The only way I can stop them is by by quitting Outlook.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Do you have Outlook configured for e-mail and how?

How many e-mail accounts do you have configured?

JamesO


----------



## andyrose699 (Feb 28, 2005)

yes outlook is configured as my system default email 
Outlook handles the mail for two accounts
What else do you need to know about the configuration? 
Something worth noting is that without changing any settings,Outlook will suddenly work again, then fall over later.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

There seems to be adware or something similar trying to dial out.
Go to the Security section of this forum and run the programs they advise and then post a log and they will advise you. Won't hurt to check it out.


----------



## Sootah (Nov 8, 2004)

As the others have posted above, you may have something on your system.

By the same token, your thought of it being your AntiVirus may be correct. McAfee and Nortons firewalls are both completely worthless. I've had SO many problems on my clients machines where they randomly block ports/programs.

There is also a setting in Outlook where you can choose what connection it should use. See if you can force it to use the LAN.


----------



## andyrose699 (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for your help guys, would you believe it, its all hunky dory again now and I haven't changed anything. I'll have a look in the security forum and try some of the things you suggested as I'm sure it will come back to haunt me.


----------



## I_am_Mad_Alice (Nov 16, 2004)

andyrose699 - Do you solve this problem? If so How?

I will throw my two cents in and say it is a configuration problem with one of your email accounts in Outlook. I recommend that you have a pst(s) created and back up you email(s) to the pst(s) and remove both email accounts and start over by creating them again.

Please post back and let us know what fixed the problem.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I had the same problem for weeks and suddenly mine stopped giving me the problem. That has happened twice to me!


----------

